# Textual variance of an aria from Giordano's Siberia



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Act III
Stephana's Aria _Non odi là il martir_ aka _Qual vergogna tu porti _
One of my favorite arias

In recordings, earlier generation including Rosina Storchio and Emma Carelli sing _Non odi là il martir d'angoscia fiera. Questo è il soffrir dell'umana bufera_...; 
later generation including Maria Caniglia sing _Qual vergogna tu porti col ricordo della bellezza tu mia e del mio splendore_.....
The textual variance continues until _A te portai l'anima mia, o Siberia_

Does anyone have more information on the development of the text?


----------

